# Trouble Sharing my documents on winXP home



## bigwoof (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi I have set up a network between my pc (XP Pro) and laptop (XP Home).

I can share all my files on the network except the subdirectories of the my documents folder on the Laptop (XP Home).

I have tried moving the folder and sharing it from diffrernt locations (even the entire drive) and still I cant access the subdirectories of the my documents folder (I can however access the files in the foloder itselph)

The laptop (XP home) can see all shated folders on the pc (XP Pro) 
and as i mentioned earlier the pc can see all shared folders on the laptop except the sub directories on in the my documents folder.

Please can you help
is there someting that I am missing?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you right click on My Documents, Properties, Sharing, and uncheck _*Make this folder private*_. Also, make sure you select sharing and allow network users to modify the files. See example below.


----------



## bigwoof (Apr 5, 2006)

HI johnwill

Yes that is what it ooks like for all my shared folders including the my documents folder.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Boot into Safe Mode so you can access the Security tab and try the instructions from this page: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;304040


----------



## bigwoof (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks

Will try it tonight 
:grin:


----------



## bigwoof (Apr 5, 2006)

Gave it a try didnt help

not to worry I will just rethink my directory structure

no biggy

thanks 4 the help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The only XP-Home I have is on my laptop, I'll have to tinker with it one day and see if I can figure out the magic words. :smile:


----------



## bigwoof (Apr 5, 2006)

I figured it out

I had previously moved my my docs folder and this precented the subdirectories form being shared.

So i restored the folder to its original location and then shared it again and magic, it shares properly.

Thanks for all the help

cheers

phil


----------

